# [kde 4.6.2] Hibernate & hibernate-ram (Résolu)

## nexus6

Bonsoir à tous,

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pour quel raison aucun des utilisateurs du système (même root !) ne peuvent pas utiliser les fonctions de veille via le menu 'K'.

Même halt et reboot ne font que 'shutdowner' X (et KDM donc).

En tant que root, via un shell tout fonctionne, mais pas en tant qu'user/wheel.

Faut-il installer et paramétrer sudo pour que les users du groupe wheel puisse éteindre et mettre en veille la machine ?

Ou cela n'a rien à voir et il faut voir plutôt du coté de chmod (ce qui me laisserait quelque peu perplexe :p ) ?

Si vous avez une suggestion n'hésitez pas  :Wink: Last edited by nexus6 on Fri Jun 03, 2011 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## razer

 *nexus6 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pour quel raison aucun des utilisateurs du système (même root !) ne peuvent pas utiliser les fonctions de veille via le menu 'K'.
> 
> 

 

Je ne connais pas Kde, mais si même en root cela ne fonctionne pas, il y a soit un bug, soit un problème de use ou de deps

Que dit bugzilla ?

 *nexus6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut-il installer et paramétrer sudo pour que les users du groupe wheel puisse éteindre et mettre en veille la machine ?
> 
> 

 

De ce que j'en sais, oui, tout du moins pour pm-suspend/pm-hibernate. J'utilise le script hibernate, donc pas sûr à 100% de ce que j'avance, mais dans mon cas sudo est utilisé

 *nexus6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si vous avez une suggestion n'hésitez pas 

 

Ben tu peux faire comme moi sous gnome : faire en sorte que cela fonctionne dans un shell (sudo ou bit setuid), et créer tes propres lanceurs.

----------

## nexus6

Merci pour ta réponse, j'irai également voir sur Bugzilla au cas où.

Syslog indique bien que c'est KDM qui gére halt, reboot et hibernate, mais apparemment il n'y arrive pas.

Autre chose curieuse (symptôme ?), lorsque je fais 'su' je n'arrive pas à me loguer, alors qu'avec 'root' au login prompt cela fonctionne. Très étrange...

----------

## nexus6

Bon, j'ai résolu le problème en compilant power-devil avec pm-utils. Cela semble avoir fonctionné après le reboot de la machine. Je verrai bien si j'ai besoin de sudo (car kdesu fait la même chose).

Edit : en fait non, kdesu ne reconnait pas non plus le passwd...  :p

----------

